# Bogue Inlet Pier 6/3/08 (PICS!!!)



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I catched a feeesh  

Fish bogue from noon til bout 8:30ish tonight, king rig in the water. lot of really nice spanish being caught, i got a 4lb 2oz, my biggest of the year so far.

saw a monstrous swirl on my bait, looked like a 6' wide whirlpool...kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing 

anyway, heres some pics of the day. OH! Hope you like the new editions from when the fishing is slow on the pier, ya gotta take pics of whats available at the time 

Jesse

oooo look! i catched a feesh 








stupid bait stealing son of G#[email protected]#&@#$*!!!








had to climb to the top of the light pole for this one 








someone musta been playing on my camera again..








hrm...felt like deer huntin...shot this one from 100yrds away....lol


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

what did u catch the macs on?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bigcatchman2 said:


> what did u catch the macs on?


live shad/plugs/clarkspoonns


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

does any1 use gotcha's down there, or r they to small?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bigcatchman2 said:


> does any1 use gotcha's down there, or r they to small?


when i say plugs, i mean gotcha plugs. yep, lotta fish caught on them, they always produce.



jesse


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

k thanks i wanna make a trip but at 5 hrs each way i wanna bring the right stuff.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice Spanish... gotta get up to fish with you one of these days... maybe next week...


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

what setup do i need down there, i have preaty basic stuff, will a pflueger president reel with 7' ugly stick be enough for throwing plugs?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice Spanish. Looks like a great time.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2008)

Thinking about heading down on Thurs to try my luck with kings. How's the water looking? Grass Shad easy enough to come buy?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bigcatchman2 said:


> what setup do i need down there, i have preaty basic stuff, will a pflueger president reel with 7' ugly stick be enough for throwing plugs?


yeah thats fine.


and yeah, grass shad are pretty easy to get now, blues are around too


Jesse


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice job Jesse. Keep the pics coming. Still landlocked for a while longer.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I second that ....Niiice shots again


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Sick spanish man, Im still waiting for the fat ones to hit the beach. Got into the little 14 inchers yesterday but I think yours would have had them for lunch.


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice spaniard man


----------



## Flip (Jul 19, 2005)

looks like rod holders arent allowed for your fighting rod?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Flip said:


> looks like rod holders arent allowed for your fighting rod?


alot of people use them, i took that pic 2 minutes b4 i put my clamp up lol



Jesse


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dude, you hidin' behind the stairs just ta get a bootie shot?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Dude, you hidin' behind the stairs just ta get a bootie shot?


thats my future x-wife.

and our seats are under the stairs, below the observation deck. id like to thank the design engineer on that one.


and by the way, im to big to hide anywhere, let alone a single case of stairs 


Jesse


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

lol.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

jess wasnt even fishing, just creepin around with the camera


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> jess wasnt even fishing, just creepin around with the camera


thats right, minus the creepin part.

im not a very hide'able kinda guy



Jesse


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

you mother f$### thats my daughter in that pic, you damn pervert, jobxe


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I see you really enjoy having a camera jesse.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> you mother f$### thats my daughter in that pic, you damn pervert, jobxe


 ut oh, then ur really gonna be pissed when you see me sneaking out her window...

GILLY! I think i hear a lil one crying, you better get back, before kim knocks the hell outa you...dont make us send DALE after you 


Jesse


----------



## Sharkbait Oh HA (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hey fella,*

I am Courtland I fishe dwith you and a few friends last year at hatterass, you were ther with the guy that was doing the tree work and he caught his first drum. Any hoo I was hopin to come down and fish with you next W/e gret pics by the way. Nice stair pics toooooo! keep em commin.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sharkbait Oh HA said:


> I am Courtland I fishe dwith you and a few friends last year at hatterass, you were ther with the guy that was doing the tree work and he caught his first drum. Any hoo I was hopin to come down and fish with you next W/e gret pics by the way. Nice stair pics toooooo! keep em commin.


haha damn whats up man!

yeah ill be out there if the waters good, but to much breakers to launch yak. if the breakers are chill, ill be in the kayak..


Jesse


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

yo Courtland what up Bro?... Dale here the old fart in the chair that gave ya'll the fishin lessons... how ya doin?... looks like it'll be a while till we hit the point again... guess we'll have to do what ever it is we need to do to survive...


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

*2nd pic of bait stealer*

what kind of fish is that in the second pic? ..... toothy lookin critter...

<edit>
nevermind, it's a shark (duh)..... I thought the nostrils were the eyes....

steve


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Sharkbait Oh HA said:


> I am Courtland I fishe dwith you and a few friends last year at hatterass, you were ther with the guy that was doing the tree work and he caught his first drum. Any hoo I was hopin to come down and fish with you next W/e gret pics by the way. Nice stair pics toooooo! keep em commin.


How's The Dude?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> How's The Dude?


prlly still sh!tin' out sandpaper from eating a few gallons worth of pork chop flavored beach 


Jesse


----------

